
How Sierra and a Disgraced Cop Made the Most Reactionary Game of the 90s (2018) - herendin2
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a3n8ea/how-sierra-and-a-disgraced-cop-made-the-most-reactionary-game-of-the-90s
======
psweber
> "There were a lot of people at the company that were horribly, horribly
> unhappy… that Ken and management would capitalize on someone as
> controversial and dark as Daryl Gates. And Police Quest 4 got [a] different
> name inside the company. We started calling it Rodney King’s Quest."

Pretty interesting read. I was totally oblivious to all this as a kid who
loved Sierra games.

~~~
herendin2
If you want to know more, there are more details and background here,
[https://www.filfre.net/2019/07/chief-gates-comes-to-
oakhurst...](https://www.filfre.net/2019/07/chief-gates-comes-to-oakhurst-a-
cop-drama/)

